# Want to buy USB 3.0 flash drive



## sam9953 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi guys I am planning to buy a new pen drive but I have few questions from you all so that I can make an intelligent purchase?


Product related queries
1) Are USB 3.0 Flash drives, 3 times faster than USB 2.0?
2) Apart from from being faster than USB 2.0, do they provide any other advantages?

Purchase related queries
1) I want to buy  a 32 GB flash drive, I can see that very cheap USB 2.0 flash drives are available from online stores, are such cheap and good quality USB 3.0 flash drives available in India currenty?
2) If they are not available in India, suggest me some good USB 3.0 flash drives which I might get from Europe (as my father is in Ukraine, currently)


----------



## acewin (Aug 28, 2012)

corsair ones are considered good.


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 28, 2012)

But seems they are very expensive.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2012)

What your budget?


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 28, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> What your budget?



My budget is 1k. Plus size is not an issue anymore. I don't specifically want a 32 GB, I want one which comes in 1K. Tell me one thing. What all do I need to see in a flash drive before buying one?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2012)

With 1K budget you won't get 32GB USB3 flash drive.
If you want really good drive, get this: Corsair Flash Survivor 16 GB CMFSV3-16GB USB 3.0
16GB version will cost you ~1K if you can buy from USA.


----------



## rider (Aug 29, 2012)

Get two Verbatim 16GB Super Speed USB 3.0 Store'n'Go V3 Flash Pen Drive Vat Bill Warr 3Y | eBay


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion, I am going to buy from India only. Guys, What all do I need to see in a flash drive before buying one?


----------



## rider (Aug 29, 2012)

The above one I mentioned is available from chandigarh seller.


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 29, 2012)

Okay, but please answer my question also.


----------



## rider (Aug 29, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Okay, but please answer my question also.



you need to confirm that it is USB 3.0 and comes with warranty, that's it!


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 29, 2012)

rider said:


> you need to confirm that it is USB 3.0 and comes with warranty, that's it!



But about Write speed and other things which will differentiate one USB 3.0 flash drive from another. I mean how will I be able to judge if a Corsair one is better or a Transcend one?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Guys, What all do I need to see in a flash drive before buying one?


you need a USB 3.0 motherboard for USB 3.0 drives to work at full potential otherwise they will work like USB 2.0 on older mobos
also the only difference u will get is in speed.



sam9953 said:


> I mean how will I be able to judge if a Corsair one is better or a Transcend one?


That only Lab test or Reviews can tell you how much speed each pendrive gives.

Transcend is also a good brand...


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 29, 2012)

Okay guys thanks for all the help.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 1, 2012)

This one has very good speeds according to Flipkart reviews. But is out of stock on Flipkart. You can look for it in the market.

Adata AUV100-16G-RBL 16GB Pen Drive | Pendrive | Flipkart.com

You need not see anything except warranty and speed of the pen drive. As far as warranty is concerned, I have had good experience with Kingston and Corsair. Rest, I have no idea.


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 1, 2012)

Cool Buddy said:


> This one has very good speeds according to Flipkart reviews. But is out of stock on Flipkart. You can look for it in the market.
> 
> Adata AUV100-16G-RBL 16GB Pen Drive | Pendrive | Flipkart.com
> 
> You need not see anything except warranty and speed of the pen drive. As far as warranty is concerned, I have had good experience with Kingston and Corsair. Rest, I have no idea.



You have suggested me USB 2.0, I strictly want 3.0


----------



## rider (Sep 1, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> You have suggested me USB 2.0, I strictly want 3.0



What's the problem with Verbatim 16GB USB 3.0 why you are not buying?


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 1, 2012)

I haven't heard much name for Vebatim when it comes to Flash Drives, thats the only thing. 
Anyway, I have kept the plan of buying a flash drive on hold for now. Shortage of funds, diverting the money to buy a new phone. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## rider (Sep 1, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> I haven't heard much name for Vebatim when it comes to Flash Drives, thats the only thing.
> Anyway, I have kept the plan of buying a flash drive on hold for now. Shortage of funds, diverting the money to buy a new phone. Thanks for all the help guys.



Believe it man, its a good american brand, subsidiary of Mitsubishi.


----------



## sam9953 (Sep 1, 2012)

You might be right. Anyway thanks a lot.


----------



## seanpinto (Jan 9, 2013)

Strontium JET USB 3.0 16GB Pen Drive - Strontium: Flipkart.com
Strontium JET USB 3.0 16GB for 585 rupees. 

Looks like a no brainer, if you want USB 3.0.
You might be able to find it offline for less.. 
Also, happy new year.


----------



## sam9953 (Jan 10, 2013)

seanpinto said:


> Strontium JET USB 3.0 16GB Pen Drive - Strontium: Flipkart.com
> Strontium JET USB 3.0 16GB for 585 rupees.
> 
> Looks like a no brainer, if you want USB 3.0.
> ...



Why do you say its a no brainer seems to me like its a pretty good deal. Though I am not much away about USB 3.0 prices but I have used Strontium products and they are good.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 10, 2013)

Bad choice. Sequential read/write speed is very bad of that pen-drive and many other cheap drives like that..


----------



## seanpinto (Jan 10, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Bad choice. Sequential read/write speed is very bad of that pen-drive and many other cheap drives like that..



Didn't know that... It does look like a good value proposition... based on the flipkart reviews, at least; though it might not be as fast as some of the pricier flash drives out there..


----------



## seanpinto (Jan 11, 2013)

I just bought the strontium jet usb 3.0 16GB flash drive yesterday for 560. You can get it for around 480 if you haggle.
Strontium 16GB Auto USB Online Price in India, Specifications, Reviews, Features : Pen Drives - Compare India

Write speeds range from 5 MB/s to 25 MB/s, I'm using Windows 8 x64.
On Linux(Fedora 17) it is faster by around 3-5 MB/s.
Basically 1 GB in around 30 seconds... which is comparable to the best USB 2.0 flash drives.

Apparently the corsair flash drives have minimum write speeds of 25 MB/s, so it would definitely be worth it if you use it for very large files like HD Blu-ray movies which are upwards of 5GB in size..

Strontium 16GB Auto USB Online Price in India, Specifications, Reviews, Features : Pen Drives - Compare India

So, if you can save up, it'd be worth it in the long run.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 11, 2013)

^^ Very low speed for a USB3 flash drive. 
Actually it is low speed, even for a USB2 flash drive.


----------



## seanpinto (Jan 11, 2013)

Initially there was some sort of high speed mode, where the speed started at 80 MB/s and then trickled down to 25. It copied 1 GB in around 10 seconds, but I guess that is insignificant.
average USB2 flash drives barely reached 4 MB/s... few people bother with performance, really. It's always about cost/GB for the majority of users, which is why flash drives such as the one above sell so well.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 20, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> Hi guys I am planning to buy a new pen drive but I have few questions from you all so that I can make an intelligent purchase?
> 
> 
> Product related queries
> ...



So I purchased this Sandisk 16GB USB 3.0 flash drive few months ago. Here are my results with both USB 2.0 and 3.0.

Drive - *www.ebay.in/itm/261086487357?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Results - Sandisk Extreme 16GB - Imgur

I hope this helps in making a decision.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 20, 2013)

Look at Corsair drives if you want REAL USB3 flash-drive..


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2013)

I have that Strontium 16GB USB 3.0 pen drive and the write speed is 17MB/s and read speed 30MB/s - same speed on USB2.0 and 3.0 but for the price the performance is very good IMO.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 22, 2013)

^^ 
How much did it cost?

My friends has an ADATA USB2.0 16GB pendrive. And the strange thing is that he get ~20Mbps Write speed and ~30Mbps Read speed.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 22, 2013)

Can anyone tell me which pendrive can be formatted using NTFS format..?
i have 1 hp pendrive (8GB) and it can be formatted with NTFS..thats help me to carry single data file sized more than 4GB..but now i need a 16GB drive..
help..!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> I have that Strontium 16GB USB 3.0 pen drive and the write speed is 17MB/s and read speed 30MB/s - same speed on USB2.0 and 3.0 but for the price the performance is very good IMO.



Then it is not running at full speed. How much did you pay for it?



TechnoHolic said:


> Can anyone tell me which pendrive can be formatted using NTFS format..?
> i have 1 hp pendrive (8GB) and it can be formatted with NTFS..thats help me to carry single data file sized more than 4GB..but now i need a 16GB drive..
> help..!!



All pen drives can be formatted in NTFS.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> I have that Strontium 16GB USB 3.0 pen drive and the write speed is 17MB/s and read speed 30MB/s - same speed on USB2.0 and 3.0 but for the price the performance is very good IMO.



Really pathetic seed. Write speed is worse than a good USB2 pen drive..
That's why I have suggested OP not to buy strontium.


----------



## sam9953 (Jan 22, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Really pathetic seed. Write speed is worse than a good USB2 pen drive..
> That's why I have suggested OP not to buy strontium.



Yeah mate i have taken your word in account, will be going for a corsair incase i do buy.


----------



## Shibaprasad (Jan 22, 2013)

I am using Transcend Jet Flash 700 USB 3.0 32 GB pendrive. Its giving me 60-70 MB/s on USB 3.0 and +-25 MB/s on USB 2.0. You can buy the 16GB ver Rs. 845 on flipkart.
I think its better to buy a USB 3.0 than USB 2.0 becoz not only they give you speed on USB 3.0 but also they give decent speed on UBS 2.0. If you need super speed buy Corsair Flash Voyager GT but they are expensive.


----------



## baiju (Jan 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> I have that Strontium 16GB USB 3.0 pen drive and the write speed is 17MB/s and read speed 30MB/s - same speed on USB2.0 and 3.0 but for the price the performance is very good IMO.



Same here. Bought it around 2 months back from infibeam. There is not much speed difference in USB 2.0 and 3.0 ports. But for the money it is very good. My kingston 2.0 8GB has a write speed of 5MBps and read speed of 15MBps only.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 22, 2013)

gxsaurav said:


> All pen drives can be formatted in NTFS.



My two Transcend pendrives can not be formatted with NTFS..so i asked here..


----------



## Shibaprasad (Jan 22, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> My two Transcend pendrives can not be formatted with NTFS..so i asked here..



Why?? My transcend pendrive can be easily formatted with NTFS. I just changed the file system from fat32 to NTFS during format


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 23, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> My two Transcend pendrives can not be formatted with NTFS..so i asked here..



It depends on the size of pendrive you have.


----------



## topgear (Jan 23, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> ^^
> How much did it cost?
> 
> My friends has an ADATA USB2.0 16GB pendrive. And the strange thing is that he get ~20Mbps Write speed and ~30Mbps Read speed.





gxsaurav said:


> Then it is not running at full speed. How much did you pay for it?



580 bucks and for the speed interface matters but for the strontium usb 3.0 PD it all depends on the flash chip the PD is using.



d6bmg said:


> Really pathetic seed. Write speed is worse than a good USB2 pen drive..
> That's why I have suggested OP not to buy strontium.



that';s always is not the case .. I've corsair flash voyager 32GB USB2.0 PD which gives 7.5MB/s write and 28MB/s read speed.



TechnoHolic said:


> My two Transcend pendrives can not be formatted with NTFS..so i asked here..



you are which OS and the capacity  of those PDs ?


----------



## ghost_z (Jan 23, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Bad choice. Sequential read/write speed is very bad of that pen-drive and many other cheap drives like that..


Idon't feel that way, have been using this pendrive for close to 3 months now and have used it for sequencial and non sequencial read/writes and even tested it on crystal mark, and it performed like a champ for the price its selling at, even i would advise op to take strontium 16gb jet usb 3.0 pen drive !

Read in USB 2.0 mode --- 35-36 MBPS
Write in USB 2.0 mode --- 15-16 MBPS



d6bmg said:


> It depends on the size of pendrive you have.



No it does not depend on size , even a 1gb pen drive can be formatted to NTFS but we will not gain any advantage by doing so as NTFS is beneficial when we need to store a single file of size greater than 4gb !


----------



## sam9953 (Jan 23, 2013)

ghost_z said:


> Idon't feel that way, have been using this pendrive for close to 3 months now and have used it for sequencial and non sequencial read/writes and even tested it on crystal mark, and it performed like a champ for the price its selling at, even i would advise op to take strontium 16gb jet usb 3.0 pen drive !
> 
> Read in USB 2.0 mode --- 35-36 MBPS
> Write in USB 2.0 mode --- 15-16 MBPS
> ...



Being a 3.0 shouldn't it deliver more write/read speed.


----------



## ghost_z (Jan 23, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> Being a 3.0 shouldn't it deliver more write/read speed.



ITs a pretty cheap usb 3 and for the price the speed is justified as it uses comparatively lower class usb 3 flash memory !
Moreover my results are on USB 2.0 in 3.0 mode it will perform even better !
Btw i got it for 520 bucks


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 23, 2013)

topgear said:


> you are which OS and the capacity  of those PDs ?



xp sp2
1.hp 8GB 
2.Transcend 8GB
3.Transcend 16GB (Friend's)


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2013)

^^ here you go 
How to Use Pen Drive or Usb Flash Drive drive with NTFS

BTW, win Vista, 7 and 8 supports formatting to NTFS - no additional settings needed.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 24, 2013)

Previously tried the same procedure like your blog shows...though my Transcend PD didn't support it..i'll try on other OS..
Thanks


----------



## sam9953 (Jan 24, 2013)

Guys tell me, what are the advantages of converting a pen drive from Fat32 to NTFS?

All my pen drives which are fat32 are recognized by my sony led tv but my hdd which is NTFS is not recognized by my tv, does this mean that only fat32 devices are recognized by TV's?


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 24, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> what are the advantages of converting a pen drive from Fat32 to NTFS



FAT32 supports single files only upto 4GB. (you can't copy a movie which is 4GB)
But NTFS file system has no such limitations.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 24, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> 3.Transcend 16GB (Friend's)



This one, really needs NTFS.


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> Previously tried the same procedure like your blog shows...though my Transcend PD didn't support it..i'll try on other OS..
> Thanks



can't say .. try it on win 7 / 8.



sam9953 said:


> Guys tell me, what are the advantages of converting a pen drive from Fat32 to NTFS?
> 
> All my pen drives which are fat32 are recognized by my sony led tv but my hdd which is NTFS is not recognized by my tv, does this mean that only fat32 devices are recognized by TV's?



Yes, some devices just can't read from NTFS formatted disc and support only FAT/FAT32 file system.


----------



## cute.bandar (May 11, 2013)

guys can someone quickly suggest a fast and (very) reliable pen drive -8gb-  budget - Rs. 500-700.
USB 2.0


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2013)

why you need an USB 2.0 drive when you can get an USB 3.0 drive ? get Transcend Jet Flash 700 8 GB USB 3.0 Pen Drive.


----------



## papul1993 (May 12, 2013)

Hijacking the thread, sorry.

Need a USB 3.0 pen drive with decent speeds and 32 GB capacity. Which one should I buy?

I'd prefer if it doesn't have a full metal body.


----------



## rajnusker (May 12, 2013)

^You have a USB3 port? Or want something future-proof?


----------



## papul1993 (May 12, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> ^You have a USB3 port? Or want something future-proof?



I have a laptop that has a blue USB 3.0 port.


----------



## rajnusker (May 12, 2013)

^Get Sandisk Extreme USB3


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2013)

yep, nothing beats it  SanDisk xtreme USB 3.0 Flash Drive 32GB - SDCZ80-032G-X46 :
*www.deltapage.com/products/SanDisk-xtreme®-USB-3.0-Flash-Drive-32GB-%2d-SDCZ80%2d032G%2dX46.html
Theitdepot - Buy Sandisk Extreme 32GB USB 3.0 Flash Drive (SDCZ80-032G-X46) online in india


----------

